# Hello



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't know how many of you might remember me, but I'm starting to come back here daily to the forum. I tried to post some pics of my ferrets like I promised awhile back but it said they were too big so I'm trying to adjust them. I have some cute ones around last christmas where they were playing in the christmas tree. lol
After three years I'm finally going to get a new hedgehog. Have a few prospects finally. A little was fueled by a pleasant experience my wife and I had at the Forest Festival this year when a pet exhibit came to town. When my wife and I heard they had a hedgehog we naturally wanted to check it out and make sure it was cared for. The hedgehog's name was Ms Scarlet and she was an algerian gray and very cute. Well taken care of. We were allowed to hold her. It was really good to handle a hedgehog after so long. My wife almost cried because she looked a lot like our Hedgie. It was really cool. We donated one of Hedgie's old wheels for her to play in and that tickled them. 
We ended up deciding 3 years was long enough without a hedgehog in our lives. So hopefully soon...
I'll be around again.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I remember you! You were devoted to your little one. How good to hear from you.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Glad your back and have decided to share your lives with another hedgie. We'ell be anxiously awaiting news of the arrival and of course pictures.


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks. Its good to be back here. I've been getting a few good prospects for a hedgehog so hopefully its only a matter of time.


----------

